# Just a small home recording studio



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothing special really

View attachment 1224


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Does it come with a remote? Does it get TSN? I guess it doesn't matter if it gets you laid.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where's the john and the kitchenette?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Seems kinda weak not to have a lava lamp in there (not that I could see anyway).

Suppose it would add too much to the monthly electricity bill?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you think the empty chair in the pic is the one his (ex) wife used to sit in?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope they got air cause that's going to heat up a tad.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Man. I'd spend DAYS in there!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This guy knows what everything does and how to use it. This guy may not know it, but he is a real nerd.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, can you imagine the hydro bill??? Also, how much do you think he's spent in powerbars???


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm wondering how long it took for him to turn everything on just for the photo.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> This guy knows what everything does and how to use it. This guy may not know it, but he is a real nerd.


Jack Joesph Puig. He definitely knows what all those knobs do.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Joseph_Puig


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Must be fun to try and diagnose a faulty cable in there. Also, if the place ever burns down his insurance company may take a while to pay out.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

pattste said:


> Must be fun to try and diagnose a faulty cable in there...


The way electronics works is that there's a "mean time before failure" rating, which is the probability that something will stop working. If there are multiple components, then the probability increases that at least one of those components will stop working... and its very highly likely that something in that room isn't working, especially if its a tube design. I'd hope that a good portion of that stuff is redundant backups.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

i don't see any tape machine... what on earth does he record to?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember when I was 14 reading the jacket to a Black Crowesalbum and now immediately remembering who he was as soon as his name wasmentioned in this thread, also thought it strange, at the time, to thank peoplefor rolling papers in your liner notes.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Where the machine that goes 'bing?'


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> Where the machine that goes 'bing?'


With the Knights who say "Neek". Normally you'd find it behind a shrubbery.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

and a fridge=perfect........................................................................


----------

